# question about a cracked tank



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

I found a 215 gallon tank in Craig's list for pretty cheap, the problem I'm having is it has a crack in the back of it! My question is if I were to get it would it be possible to sylicon a piece of glass across the entire back or a piece if plywood? Would either if these fix the issue? Or would it be better to just leave this one alone?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how big is the crack ? does it go all the way through ? it is possible to repair , but you would need a good sized piece of glass.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

wouldn't take the chance tbh..
a cracked tank is a fubar tank imo


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

what about a little one? I have a 20H with a crack halfway down one side. Would a piece of 3/8" picture frame glass attached to the inside do the trick or am I asking for trouble? The petco $1/ gal sale is still on here, but I'd rather buy chocolate. Since water pressure is dependent on height, little tanks seem to be the least trouble. At what point do you have to worry?. The smallest tank I ever had "split a seam" was 29H.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Adding another pane usually works just fine. The trick is gluing it to the other panes as if it was the original, and not just gluing it to the broken pane. Make sure it's thick enough, too.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

elaine ; a piece of 3/16" or even double strength window glass covering the side panel should work just fine.
i have repaired a lot of tanks this way..the biggest was a 125.the back panel had a crack that went from a little below midway ; over about 18" ; and up to the top..so i got a piece of 3/8" glass cut to fit the height and 20" wide.siliconed it in place and filled the tank with water..the pressure from the water will press the glass in place and create a better seal.
for the 215 , i would suggest using 1/2" thick glass..
killer ...i know what you mean but i fix tanks because i cannot afford to replace them..lol....but i do have a 135 gallon tank with a shattered bottom that i am going to take apart..i will polish the glass and will build 5 very large tanks with the pieces...i figure i should get 2 tanks just over 100 gallons each and 2 tanks just over 300 gallons each out of the 5 pieces..


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

lohachata said:


> how big is the crack ? does it go all the way through ? it is possible to repair , but you would need a good sized piece of glass.


the crack looks to be about a foot long, not sure if it goes all the way threw or not. ive only seen pics of it. in the add they said it didn't leek but they didn't recommend it being used as an aquarium again. i just thought if it could be fixed with another piece of glass it wouldnt be a bad deal, but i may just stay away from it


----------

